# saturday afternoon.



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

so whats everyone up to this saturday afternoon? i think im going to put some water in the 7 curbside tanks i have downstairs to see if any of them work . and possible make some repairs to some others woot. but what are YOU doing.....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I had to do some overtime today  At work right now cause I am waiting for the Bob to finish his shift as well.

Might go catch a movie


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

lol i want to go see pashendale but the gf is sick. (and i dont think she wantes to see a gory war movie.) i just filled up a 35 and 2 15 gallong aquariums that i found by the road and they are holding water so far WOOT.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I'm still up at Sick Kids with my daughter and haven't seen my tanks since the 6th. I'll be working from the 4th floor here trying to bring new products to our store.

Zeovit
Tailored Aquatics

Coming Soon.....
PE Mysis
Hikari
DT's
Ocean Nutrition
NLS

Now Available.....
ReefOptics
Spaghetti & Pipe Rock
Frags


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

sick kids? i hope everything is allright. is that the hospital in London? you have a store?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> sick kids? i hope everything is allright. is that the hospital in London? you have a store?


HSC - Hospital for Sick Children downtown Toronto. Things are going well, 3 1/2 yr old just went through her third (and hopefully) last major heart surgery. May need some minor cath's to do some repairs later.

Yes, I'm in the process of setting things up... major focus is on aqua cultured corals and frozen food.

www.underthec.com


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

thats good to hear. . ive never been much interested in marine aquariums prolly becuse of the price and the fact that you cant breed salt water fish.. or can you?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

More and more of the marine fish are tank bred. Clownfish are probably the most popular and cardinal fish. Seahorses are also very popular.

You can sit back and watch your corals multiply  

Cost of setting up the tanks is coming down drastically. If you want a fish only tank you aren't looking at much more of an expense than a fresh water setup. Your rock has always been the kicker, most of the time selling between $6 and $10/lb but there are some base rocks (check out my site  ) that are becoming very popular due to the price and yet being very pourus.

I was very happy about making the switch several years ago. Gone are the days of vacuuming the gravel which I hated. Now I sit back and just watch my tank grow. Feed daily, clean my skimmer cup biweekly, full skimmer cleaning bi-monthly. Do a 20% water change every 3 months and I am happy.

I originally setup my FOWLR 170g with a 65g sump for under $600. I maybe a little off on that, have the excel file somewhere, but very close. Setup was very simple, Large DT with a single overflow to a 65g sump with an aquamedic turboflotor skimmer, mag 12 return, canadian tire T12 (6 lights x 40w) using URI bulbs. I made the majority of my rock costing a little over a dollar a pound and bought some from BA's on boxing day for $7 /lb on sale.  For subtrate I used Bomix white playsand which is silica free and cost less than $50

Ok, can you tell I have missed being online an talking about this addictive hobby


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

why dont you vaccume the gravvel on a SW tank? and i know what a protien skimmer does and how it works but why do you need one on a SW tank and not on a freshwater? what do you mean you "made rocks" and... $600 is alot for me. a ridicously lot for me. i just set up my 135 gal for under $200


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

You use a sand or aragonite in sw that develops beneficial bacteria which cleans your water for you similar to the rock. Natural filtration !

Protein skimmers only work in salt water.

I think if you look at some threads by FindingNemo you will see what I mean. We make our own rock work out of portland cement, sand, oyster shells and water softner salt.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry, $600 also included cutting through my basement floor to add a drain for my water changes, building a stand, RO/DI unit and building a canopy.


----------

